
Show HN: Lumn.io – The most awesome stories - mmeister
http://www.lumn.io
======
mmeister
Hey HN! How do most of you find stories you care about on the web? Everyday, I
have a few go-to sites that I use but usually only find a couple stories I'm
really interested in...Extending this circle of sites is difficult as well
with 1000's of news/media options (e.g. Vice, NPR, Gizmodo, HBR, CNN,
Medium...the list goes on forever) which site to try out and then I have to
take the time to find stuff I care about on those sites. Furthermore, this is
complicated by each site organizing content such that it's easier to see what
they want you to see vs what might interest you (agendas). I've come to
realize that it's really difficult to find great stories on a daily basis so
thought what if people could share any story they found on the web (from
anywhere!) and have this content in one place, then instead of organizations
deciding what we see, the community gets to decide that. I put together a
simple site to see if people are interested in sharing stories they find on
the web and also in discovering interesting content and wanted to see what you
all thought.

Wrote a short 'About Us' section to more or less summarize what I'd like to
achieve.
[http://www.lumn.io/documents/about_us](http://www.lumn.io/documents/about_us)

Keep in mind this is a work in progress. I'd love to see some of the
interesting stuff you all read. If you have any feedback/comments, feel free
to email me at mark@lumn.io

